# Mag TV Input Help



## mrkickstand (May 5, 2010)

ok 2 years i bought a MAG TV and changed the cable input on the input menu for VGA/HDMI/TV/AVI/ETC. and i cant figure out how to go back to that same menu and turn some of those on beacuse i need to get the HDMI input back but i cant figure it out any ideas?


----------

